# What do you do if you find out customer entered the wrong delivery address?



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

I've ventured into delivery, but over three months, I've three deliveries with wrong destination addresses. All in the evenings or nights. 

What will you do?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

It's only happened to me once. I went to deliver and person that answered the door claimed is wasn't theirs. Waited the five minutes, marked it undeliverable and enjoyed my free meal.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I delivered a UE order to the address on the app and it was an empty house with a for sale sign. Called the customer and he was at the same street address in a completely different town 9 miles away. He also had a bad attitude so I marked the order delivered and ate dinner.
Also once on DD the customer put the delivery address the same as the restaurant address. Dumb mistake but I tried calling twice and no one picked up the phone. Again, I was at the address so I marked it delivered and had a snack.

I would be hesitant to drop an order off at a different address than the original. While it could be an honest mistake it could be a scam and they won’t hesitate to accuse you of fraudulent activity.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

happened yesterday, the address was wrong. it was a business that was closed on Sundys. I had a feeling it was wrong so i yelped the business (thats how ifound they were closed) and I texted the customer before delivery..tuirned out it was a building over. 

happens time to time...no huge issues / large delivery distances so far.

I agree with Seamus though where it could be a scam.....


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Apologize, and tell them you wouldn't have accepted the delivery if you had known how far it was from your starting point. They can call Uber Eats or whatever company it is to cancel the order and place a new one with the correct destination address.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Timer then free food.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I have given food away a few times, and have eaten the food a few times.
A local Donut shop. To a closed business on Sunday morning. Sheriff's police thanked me much.
Sonic milk shakes. Popeye's employees loved them.
High class steakhouse. Off ramp homeless had a great dinner.

Last one I had was a Chipotle's bowl, and I was wondering why it is so busy. Turns out, it was pretty good.

Some of the most common mistakes made by eaters are.
1. Business address when business/office closed.
2. Start typing address, and it autofills the city, except it is not the one you are in.
3. Start typing in a business but that business also has a location in another town. Fill in the blanks.
4. The pickup and delivery addresses are the same, don't know how that happens, and eater does not respond to support calls.
5. Someone else in the family has used the app and has changed the delivery address, and the current user didn't notice.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I’ve had it happen a 3 times. None of the three I wanted to keep the food. Each time I called the customer. 1 gave me a $20. Another a $10 tip additional to the delivery tip. The third was to the hood. I told her to meet me halfway at a Walgreens. No tip. Each time I called DoorDash and told what happened while on my way.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

joebo1963 said:


> I've had it happen a 3 times. None of the three I wanted to keep the food. Each time I called the customer. 1 gave me a $20. Another a $10 tip additional to the delivery tip. The third was to the hood. I told her to meet me halfway at a Walgreens. No tip. Each time I called DoorDash and told what happened while on my way.


So that's why they've stopped taking phone calls. I was wondering. Now I know.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

After having this occur many times my response is not to contact Uber directly whenever that happens. They always tell you you can decide if you want to finish the delivery or not and depending upon how far I must travel is mostly what determines my choice.

A few memorable instances of this occurring:
I got to the delivery address which didn’t actually exist and the lady at that point then called me and told me she was a few miles in the other direction. This was before I had my current policy in place and she promised to teach me handsomely. She did not leave a tip.

my metropolitan area is basically three cities in a triangle. I started at one end of the triangle and the delivery brought me to a movie theater right in betweeI started at one end of the triangle and the delivery brought me to a movie theater right in the intersection of two of the cities. The customer claimed they had messed up and put in the wrong address and they were actually on the other side of the triangle. Their address was outside of the delivery zone for the restaurant (I know, surprising, right?). While I was speaking with Uber the customer kept texting me letting me know that he would have a big cash tip. Cooper said they wouldn’t be able to compensate me much since it was out of the restaurants delivery zone but I decided to be the “nice guy” and just go for it. He gave me the correct address and I got out there and it was nothing like what he described. I was in the middle of a bunch of homes but he was expecting me to be at an apartment compleI was in the middle of a bunch of homes but he was at an apartment complex. I let him know I was unfamiliar with the area which also didn’t help, but he also wasn’t very clear at explaining where he was. I contacted Uber again and let them know I was done and they thanked me for going as far as I had and did compensate me a little extra.

so my advice is to contact the app and decide what to do from there based on what you are comfortable with. If it’s close by I just deliver it as a hassle it’s not worth my time.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Happened to me five times so far...

First time the guy was at a tire shop but Uber said he was at a house 🏡 two blocks away...

Second time the app had me go to Sugarland when the young lady was on Scott Street in Houston and she gave me a fifteen dollars and Uber gave me eight more dollars...

Third time I had messaged the woman I was on my way and she did not inform me the address was incorrect and waited until I left ( I mean thirty seconds after I left ) and called me saying I delivered to the wrong house 🏡 Uber phone ☎ support verified I did deliver to the correct address.

Fourth time the woman claimed I did not deliver the food 🍱 and her kid 👧 was going to starve and even Uber Phone ☎ Support turned that over to another team and she was blocked from me ever getting her again.

The last time was a few weeks back and the woman realized that she put the wrong address in and I went back and took it next door and she gave me a bigger tip...

So if they are not nasty about it I will take it to them but if they are rude f’em!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ntcindetroit said:


> I've ventured into delivery, but over three months, I've three deliveries with wrong destination addresses. All in the evenings or nights.
> 
> What will you do?


Call support. Let them cancel it for you. Then enjoy the grub, or if it's liver and onions, call me! &#128523;


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I had one that was close to the correct address...

Like numerically, not in terms of actual _distance_.

Same street, same address, wrong *city*. Made it like 20 minutes further away... free already cold food i took home to reheat and eat.

Not my problem, customer refused to change the address saying it was "close enough"

Yeah 8 miles isn't close enough...

Floor trash support let me keep it when the customer didn't answer the phone.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> close enough"
> 
> Yeah 8 miles isn't close enough...


&#128514;


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Anyone ever have the UBER map be wrong, but the address correct? ive had that a lot where the map takes me somewhee (sometimes FAR) from the actual address


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I had one that was close to the correct address...
> 
> Like numerically, not in terms of actual _distance_.
> 
> ...


Happened to me once. Called customer. Was about 10 miles away. Agreed to give me $15 cash extra. Worked out fine.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

sumidaj said:


> Anyone ever have the UBER map be wrong, but the address correct? ive had that a lot where the map takes me somewhee (sometimes FAR) from the actual address


Yes. I ended up in the middle of a hayfield. &#129300;


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> I've ventured into delivery, but over three months, I've three deliveries with wrong destination addresses. All in the evenings or nights.
> 
> What will you do?


My mother has been a fed ex driver for 25+ years. All they do is question her and get her side, report it.

If its an honest mistake on either end. The bottom line is, was it resolved at the end of the day? Yes, of course it was.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

sumidaj said:


> Anyone ever have the UBER map be wrong, but the address correct? ive had that a lot where the map takes me somewhee (sometimes FAR) from the actual address


Yes. There's really nothing you can do in that situation, you just have to mark it delivered when it 'Says you're too far away'. It's rare when it happens, but I find that it's usually suburbs with newer residential zoning where the GPS marker is way off point.

I remember you saying that that's what initially got you deactivated the first time from Uber, was because of those military bases and the pin was showing too far away. The only other option, would just call customer service and have them cancel the order once and explain the error on the GPS map.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Have done Uber in a while but you would call support and after they did all their checking up, they would pay you for the correct address. DD won’t pay extra for going to the right address, they say it’s up to you if you want to deliver it as opposed to just leave it at the address in the app. It’s hit or miss weather a customer will tip extra to bring them the order. One guy said there was a $20 in to bring it to him. Large Thai order. Was actually going back into the city. When I gave it to him an arm shot out and the door then slammed in my face the fastest I’ve ever seen. I’ve gotten enough 10s and 20s to take the chance.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

I had it happen on 3 different occasions with 3 different outcomes. The first was the same address as restaurant. It was the last delivery of my ending shift so I marked it delivered and never heard a thing about it.

The 2nd was the same. I called customer service after I couldn't reach the customer. They called twice and couldn't either. I was told to keep the food.

The 3rd was was a no address available Doordash order. I thought it would be an easy free lunch. When I called customer service I was told to hit start trip and follow the gps to the pinged location. Seriously? After driving to the ping now what? Customer still no answer and now Doordash says to you can keep the meal. You are darn skippy I can cause I already started on it while you had me on hold for 10 minutes.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Mota-Driven said:


> Yes. There's really nothing you can do in that situation, you just have to mark it delivered when it 'Says you're too far away'. It's rare when it happens, but I find that it's usually suburbs with newer residential zoning where the GPS marker is way off point.
> 
> I remember you saying that that's what initially got you deactivated the first time from Uber, was because of those military bases and the pin was showing too far away. The only other option, would just call customer service and have them cancel the order once and explain the error on the GPS map.


Yup, the military bases are the worst...It still happens SUPER often. Like the other day almost every other drop off was incorrect...luckily I know the buildings in the area. Im not sure if it was that or some people claiming they never got the food since i always hunted for the correct buildings etc and made sure it was the drop off........ thats stil la mystery to me.

Even house addresses, it'll show the address either 0.1mile or more away so you need to look for the address..... I have to say it is very very inaccurate for me. Sometimes its on point where you're right in front of the house.....but for the most part I have to say its unreliable and can't be trusted.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Seamus said:


> I delivered a UE order to the address on the app and it was an empty house with a for sale sign. Called the customer and he was at the same street address in a completely different town 9 miles away. He also had a bad attitude so I marked the order delivered and ate dinner.
> Also once on DD the customer put the delivery address the same as the restaurant address. Dumb mistake but I tried calling twice and no one picked up the phone. Again, I was at the address so I marked it delivered and had a snack.
> 
> I would be hesitant to drop an order off at a different address than the original. While it could be an honest mistake it could be a scam and they won't hesitate to accuse you of fraudulent activity.


I personally try to contact the customer still. If the address is within couple of miles I deliver it. Taking snapshot of delivery destination helps in case customer blames everybody else for entering the wrong address.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

My best free food so far was $30 worth of wendy's. Dogs ate good that night.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

This just happened to me but it was a good deal. Picked up 4 pizzas. When I tried to drop off no one answered. Called customer and they said address was wrong, they were an hour drive away. Called support to say I didn’t want to drive that far. They cancelled the order and paid me the full rate. They said please dispose of the food. I know exactly where to dispose it!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ColonyMark said:


> This just happened to me but it was a good deal. Picked up 4 pizzas. When I tried to drop off no one answered. Called customer and they said address was wrong, they were an hour drive away. Called support to say I didn't want to drive that far. They cancelled the order and paid me the full rate. They said please dispose of the food. I know exactly where to dispose it!


Similar happend to me the other night with an order from a very upscale Japanese restaurant. YUM!


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> I've ventured into delivery, but over three months, I've three deliveries with wrong destination addresses. All in the evenings or nights.
> 
> What will you do?


I just had one tonight. I texted the pax at 3 minutes out and when I arrived he texted back that he gave me the wrong address and would I please drive to the new address and he would give me some cash. The new destination was 10 minutes away so I said "nope, that's to far" and then I called door dash. They canceled the ride and I got to keep the food which was a $75 order of some very yummy Italian food.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

It


REX HAVOC said:


> I just had one tonight. I texted the pax at 3 minutes out and when I arrived he texted back that he gave me the wrong address and would I please drive to the new address and he would give me some cash. The new destination was 10 minutes away so I said "nope, that's to far" and then I called door dash. They canceled the ride and I got to keep the food which was a $75 order of some very yummy Italian food.


Its always a gamble when the customer says "I'll pay you" one time a guy gave me $50 cash to drive an additional 15 minutes. On a different occasion a guy gave me $3 to drive an additional 10 min


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

rideshareapphero said:


> Timer then free food.


Hopefully it's a big burrito. Burritos are the best driving food.

Tacos are too messy.


----------

